# Police crack down on outlaws, arrest 356



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

For those who think Egypt is safe.

Police are continuing its crackdown on criminals in order to restore order to the streets throughout Egypt's governorates. They arrested 356 outlaws on Wednesday.

In Salloom, a car coming from Libya was caught carrying five automatic rifles and 1000 bullets. The driver and another passenger, a Libyan, were arrested.

In Heliopolis, a police patrol arrested three men while they were trying to steal a car. One of them was an ex-convict.

In Alexandria, police chased three others as they attempted to steal a taxi driver’s car at gunpoint. The taxi turned upside down during the chase, and the three men were arrested. They carried guns and drugs.

In North Sinai, police located a stolen car being driven by a Palestinian and an Egyptian. Both men were arrested.

In Helwan, a gang was caught while trying to steal railway tracks.

In Hurghada, 17 drug dealers were arrested.

And in Qalyubiya, an illegal weapons factory was found and closed down.

And of course there's a lot more out there.

Police crack down on outlaws, arrest 356 | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A little warning

If a car with two or more people hit your car do not stop and get out to check. A women had her car stolen by the passenger of the car that hit her when she got out to check what damage had been done, her car had two children in the back aged 4 and 6. Luckily the children were not physically harmed and dropped off at a local shopping mall.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> A little warning
> 
> If a car with two or more people hit your car do not stop and get out to check. A women had her car stolen by the passenger of the car that hit her when she got out to check what damage had been done, her car had two children in the back aged 4 and 6. Luckily the children were not physically harmed and dropped off at a local shopping mall.


how awful


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hhaddad said:


> For those who think Egypt is safe.
> 
> Police are continuing its crackdown on criminals in order to restore order to the streets throughout Egypt's governorates. They arrested 356 outlaws on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


This article smacks of new minister of interior propaganda


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

aykalam said:


> This article smacks of new minister of interior propaganda


We were coming back from the airport last week with the Shuttle and when on the flyover close to Ramsis station a very dented white taxi pulled in front of us and forced us to stop.The driver got out and accused our driver of hitting his taxi and tried to open the doors of our vehicle whilst the passenger in the taxi moved over to the drivers seat.Our driver put his foot down knocking the taxi driver to the ground. It seems we got away with the skin of our teeth.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

In the past week I know two people who had their purses snatched while waiting by the road for a taxi (snatch by motorcycles). 

The Egyptian lady who had her purse snatched went to the police station to file a complaint. The police said it was her fault that her purse was stolen as she should have known better, also that the police will not be doing anything until after the elections as they are too 'busy' helping with the voting! At least they had an excuse.

So, no carrying purses and make sure the locks on your homes are extra strong.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

aykalam said:


> This article smacks of new minister of interior propaganda


There's no doubt that we are witnessing an increase in the levels (and type) of crime, what I am sceptical about is the "crackdown" by Egyptian police. Either they have just started doing their jobs or they haven't but are putting out this press release to assuage the general public. Either way, not something to congratulate them on.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> In the past week I know two people who had their purses snatched while waiting by the road for a taxi (snatch by motorcycles).
> 
> The Egyptian lady who had her purse snatched went to the police station to file a complaint. The police said it was her fault that her purse was stolen as she should have known better, also that the police will not be doing anything until after the elections as they are too 'busy' helping with the voting! At least they had an excuse.
> 
> So, no carrying purses and make sure the locks on your homes are extra strong.




I know only use a bum bag for this very reason nor do I wear any gold unless I am dropped and picked up at the door.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I know only use a bum bag for this very reason nor do I wear any gold unless I am dropped and picked up at the door.



Since I was unknowingly mugged twice, I now carry my money in my bra.


----------

